

How much the BBC costs per channel, and per hour of broadcast - aubergene
http://labs.timesonline.co.uk/blog/2009/09/24/how-much-do-bbc-services-really-cost/

======
jrg
Wouldn't it be nice to also see the numbers for the Sky (Murdoch-
owned/controlled) channels?

------
shrikant
This line interested me greatly:

 _But because TV reaches a much larger audience [..] when considered on a
‘cost per viewer’ basis, its greater expense is not quite so pronounced._

Is this an assumption they're making? Is using the TV to reach out to people
cheaper than the radio? The reverse holds true for India (All-India Radio
reaches way more people than Doordarshan (state-sponsored TV channels)), but
that's a different situation - radios and radio coverage across India is
dramatically cheaper than that of television, and radio advertising is orders
of magnitude cheaper than on the telly.

------
rg
Interesting, it looks like I'm just about using up the cost of my license fee
by listening to Radio 4 or Radio 7 constantly:

365 * 16 = 5840 hrs/year, 5840 * 2.5 pence = GBP 146.00

(BBC Licence Fee 2009 is GBP 142.50)

